# MAC Online UK



## carinapieries (Jan 2, 2006)

Theres a rumour on MUA that MAC are planning to launch an online store for us girls in the UK. Im getting excited already! Does anyone know anything about this? My nearest MAC counter is an hour's drive away so an online shop would be great. Mind you, I dont have any credit cards so I hope MAC let you pay for purchases via cheque.

Carina
x


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 2, 2006)

It's true ... should be up sometime this Spring. If you go to 
www. maccosmetics.co.uk you can sign up for email notification when the site goes live.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 2, 2006)

It's more than a rumour.  The UK M·A·C website with online ordering will launch early this year but I haven't got a date for it yet.


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanks for the info girls! Will sign up for a email notification now.


----------



## JJones (Jan 2, 2006)

omg I just tried maccosmetics.de and it works! So will there be a german online store too? I'm so excited!!!


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 2, 2006)

I've just signed up for the email newsletter on the UK site. Plus I've heard that there will be a freestanding store opening up in Liverpool just 10mins walk away from where I live in the city centre. I can't wait!!


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 2, 2006)

ooooh you are lucky gorgeousgirlie! I have to travel 45 mins to my nearest MAC counter in Canterbury. I usually travel to bluewater shopping centre to get most of my MAC stuff. The girls at the bluewater counter can be abit snobby though.


----------



## poddygirl (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carinapieries* 
_ooooh you are lucky gorgeousgirlie! I have to travel 45 mins to my nearest MAC counter in Canterbury. I usually travel to bluewater shopping centre to get most of my MAC stuff. The girls at the bluewater counter can be abit snobby though._

 
So glad you said that carinapieries! I frequent that MAC counter as well and find the girls there "not so nice". Think it has to do with the fact that they are right at the entrance to the store and are always too busy preening  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I much prefer Fenwicks at Brent Cross ...


----------



## Sarah (Jan 3, 2006)

Can't wait for the website to be up and running.
I'm surprised the girls from Bluewater have been mentioned as snobby, I use this counter frequently and find most of them that work in there so nice, they couldnt be anymore helpful and polite


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 3, 2006)

There is one asian sales girl at the Bluewater counter that is lovely to me but the other girls totally ignore me! Last time I went I needed help choosing a blusher but all the sales girls where chatting amongst themselves so I waited abit to see if one would come over to me and when no one did, I politely asked a girl for help and she looked totally annoyed at me. She had abit of an attitude. She said the blush I was wearing at the time was perfectly fine and then she left me and went back to chatting to her colleagues! Fair enough she thought the blush I had on was fine but I really wanted her opinion on a new shade! The counter is always quite busy but its no excuse for being rude!


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carinapieries* 
_ooooh you are lucky gorgeousgirlie! I have to travel 45 mins to my nearest MAC counter in Canterbury. I usually travel to bluewater shopping centre to get most of my MAC stuff. The girls at the bluewater counter can be abit snobby though._

 
I know they should have more mac counters, my nearest counter is in Manchester which is a 45min train journey away! I just hope they'll be open soon. Although I'm sure as soon as it opens my bank account wont be too happy with me!


----------



## gorgeousgirlie (Jan 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carinapieries* 
_There is one asian sales girl at the Bluewater counter that is lovely to me but the other girls totally ignore me! Last time I went I needed help choosing a blusher but all the sales girls where chatting amongst themselves so I waited abit to see if one would come over to me and when no one did, I politely asked a girl for help and she looked totally annoyed at me. She had abit of an attitude. She said the blush I was wearing at the time was perfectly fine and then she left me and went back to chatting to her colleagues! Fair enough she thought the blush I had on was fine but I really wanted her opinion on a new shade! The counter is always quite busy but its no excuse for being rude!_

 
That is so rude! I agree that some of the MAs can be stuck up, but thats the same with anywhere else really.


----------



## carinapieries (Jan 4, 2006)

Im so bad because everytime I go to Bluewater I feel like I have to make a purchase from the MAC counter. My shopping trip isnt complete until I buy at least two MAC products! I guess when you dont have a counter near you its easy to go overboard and want to stock up on everything! Yeah, I agree its not just the Bluewater MAs that are stuck up, theres a girl at the Canterbury counter in Fenwicks thats just as bad. I actually found that the girls at the Benefit counter in my local Debenhams are much nicer but since I love my mac products so much, a few snobby MAs wont put me off going to the counter!


----------

